# side skirt install??



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

call me stupid but how in the hell do u install sideskirts. i have a four door sentra and cannot figure it out. please help me. or show me a thread because i did search but couldnt find.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

what kinda skirt... body shops usually know how to do that kind of hting...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

unless your car came with side skirts from the dealership(se-l) then the sideskirts no matter which ones they are, are not a direct bolt on, u will have to drill some holes.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

they are extreme side skirts. my car is the four door sentra gxe. does something have to come off before they go on or do they just go on over what already is there?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you have no side skirts if you drive a 96... it goes over what you have there... get out the drill!!! :fluffy:


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

Am i supposed to drill screw into the car or what??


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

...........yess :thumbup: it need to mount to something. unless you want to use double sided tape and bytal (spelling?) seal then you need to drill but wouldnt use tape to put side skirts on..........


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ryan7o7 said:


> Am i supposed to drill screw into the car or what??


drilling into your car can be scary, I can tell you are, however just line them up, mark your holes, DOUBBLE CHECK THEM *HELL TRIPPLE CHECK THEM* Get a second opion to make sure they are on right. Have them hold it up to the holes and you check it. take your time and do it right, you should be fine. I've never put on a kit, but as long as its on correctly and is straight it shouldn't be too hard to do.

IF YOU HAVE ANY DOUBT DON'T DO IT. Suck it up and fork over a little cash to get it done if it scares you that much.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

im in the same boat i need to install my sideskirts but i cant bring myself to drill any holes so this spring im gunna pay a shop to do it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i think it would be kinda fun to drill into your own car.......after you get over the sickening feeling of "im drilling into my car"

but would just using specialized double sided tape and that butyl rubber seal/adhesive (used on the back of dynamat) work? they if you wanted to go back to stock you wouldn't have holes in your rocker


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

drill holes first and then use rivets, dont use screws cause they rust


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

i know that a lot of bodykits use 3M double sided tape plus screws at the end of the sideskirt inside the wheel well.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

91sentra said:


> i know that a lot of bodykits use 3M double sided tape plus screws at the end of the sideskirt inside the wheel well.


on my kit i just drilled the hole at the end of the side skirt where it was marked and when i put the side skirt on, the hole aligned with the wheel well hole that came with the car and i could use the same screws to mount the skirt.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah you want to drill it don't try just using double sided tape or you will just get what that dude on pimp my ride had....all he used was double sided tape and the bodykit started dropping


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

lol, 240sx if im not mistake, haven't seen the episode but i saw the preview, it looked funny lol


----------

